# Please comment and advice of young puppy



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello fellow GSD owners, its been a pleasure being part of this forum with such great gsd parents with very useful information and advice. I have had Max for just about a month now as I got him from my previous vet's contact at about 6 weeks. I was previously unaware that he should have stayed two more weeks with his mother and litter but whats done is done. I have tried my best to be there for him when he initially got very sick after some green deworming medicine was given to him by my previous vet at 7 weeks. He had lost lot of weight then and had to be given IV since he wouldnt eat anything for 3 days and it was so sad to see him go through this trauma. Fortunately right after that I fount a reputable homeopathic vet and hospital and have switched him to there and he seems to love the employees very much there. Sorry to ramble on as this is my first post but I have a few questions if you guys could shed some light on. Last 3 weeks he is doing fine and growing fast since he was on RC Maxi starter but recently I wanted him to try Pedigree professional Large breed puppy as he seems to love it much more. I have a beautiful golden retriever at home with my parents that is of champion line pedigree whos always been fed pedigree his whole life and he has the most beautiful fur and coat i have honestly ever seen on any GR. Then recently I stumbled upon how everyone here is very much against pedigree foods so I wanted some advice. I think my max who should be around 10 weeks or so weights currently 7 kgs and seems about right but his face is tiny and I wonder if its becuase I have taken him off RC and switched to pedigree. the quantity now recommended is doubled and his stool is much larger and hard! wonder if thats good or bad?

Anyhow i will attach some pics so you guys can give me some good advice since this is my first time raising puppy on my own but I have always been around many many dogs my whole life. I have always loved the gsd that i have had at my grandpas place so its been really great raising my fist gsd puppy! Oh boy, can it be a real real challenge and stressful sometimes but I always try to stay optimistic since I was aware of what I was getting into but its like polar opposites of raising a GR as mine at home is so so chill. My max however hasnt learned to be still for a couple mins and is full of energy and high drive to play and get me to engage him. Its really fun and I'm loving every minute of it since he's still young my vet has recommended to not let him outside just yet until he gets his second set of shots and rabies shot after 3 weeks. So i have just been training him inside the house mostly obedience and teaching him to be independent. Please let me know what you guys think after seeing the pics and if there is anything I should be worried about. Can you also confirm if he looks like a proper gsd since my mom always teases me he is mongrel mix  Thank you so much and wish you all a great day


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

His head will catch up. Then his tail will be too long for his body, then his legs will be too long. He looks healthy and happy to me. 

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor

I almost drove myself insane researching dog foods. Dog foods are a never ending debate. I am of the opinion to feed the best I can reasonably afford. How hard is the poo? Talk to the vet. Solid is one thing, hard could be another.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> His head will catch up. Then his tail will be too long for his body, then his legs will be too long. He looks healthy and happy to me.
> 
> Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor
> 
> I almost drove myself insane researching dog foods. Dog foods are a never ending debate. I am of the opinion to feed the best I can reasonably afford. How hard is the poo? Talk to the vet. Solid is one thing, hard could be another.


Thanks for your quick response! hard in the sense that its like my other dog who is 7 years old and healthy..earlier when he was on RC Maxi Starter his stool was little soft and mushy but as vet recommended that I had doubts since its really hard to find a legitimate vet in india like I have had in all my years abroad. I have recently come here and its very frustrating to see how greedy and ill informed the whole industry is here which is completely profit driven and based on lies and assumptions! I paid quite a lot for this puppy as I firmly believe in genetics but I am sure I was fed lies in order to make a quick purchase. Anyhow that's not as important as having a healthy and happy puppy as I can even raise street dogs and do so just because I love dogs so much.. But as any parent you would want what's best for your own  Options are quite limited in india for kibbles as only RC, Hills Science, Eukunaba, Natural & Delicious and pedigree are available.. I would cook for my pup but living alone and working 9 hours it is just not possible right now but will definitely look into it in the future. Whats most important is that my pup is healthy and can comfortably adjust to his new surroundings. I use an app on ipad to see his barking behaviour when I am in office and used skype to monitor him initially and I'm happy to say that when I'm not around he's happy to sleep and play with his toys or kong. I have to work with him more such that he doesnt develop seperation anxiety during his teen years..Currently he is doing fine as I am more than happy to fullfill all his needs while not hampering my work.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

For another perspective on food check Juliette de barclays 'Complete herbal handbook for dogs' .

A good deal of information on a raw diet in there. 

Books by Dr Tom Lonsdale are also very good esp. 
Raw Meaty Bones

Also check the raw section here in this site.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

He is such a cutie!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Have you seen this section of the forum yet? Tons of helpful general puppy info as well as specific GSD information. ---> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums there is also great info in the stickies in many of the puppy sections.

The Puppy Place - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Feed what he does well on. Out of those you listed I would do Eukanuba. If he loves the Pedigree and he's growing shiny coat good stool good energy then keep him on that. I have 2 golden retrievers their breeders fed ProPlan and Pedigree. The dogs were gorgeous. Add your own homemade food as a topper. Plain yogurt veggies meat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I've raised several dogs on Science Diet. My current puppy had pudding poo from the better grain free diets so I switched him to Science Diet and he is doing well.


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Thanks all*

Glad to hear all your experiences I appreciate it very much.. Will surely go through all the links suggested :wub:


----------



## souvik6 (Jan 22, 2014)

*Totw?*

Luckily I stumbled upon an exporter who is the only distributor of this product in India..can you tell your experiences with this product as the rating on review site is 4.5..any updates on the issues of recalls still in US? Currently only adult pacific stream is available which would cost me 50usd for 7kg bag but the person said if I want he would order the puppy variant of pacific stream within two weeks but only the 30 lb bag which would cost me 100 bucks so just wanna be sure before I order it as it's way over my budget but I would be willing to buy it if it really is that good compared to pedigree & RC. Thanks a lot


----------

